# CARE London Experience



## lara croft (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello all,
any one here with CARE London?

I am on the donor egg waiting list since middle of last year. The first appointment with the doctor went very well; I felt comfortable. She sent us to the donor coordinator to go trough things after that. We waited for the nurse, sat down, but she did not talk to us about anything. I wondered why we went to see her.

The first match was offered in February. But is was really too remote a match to accept.

After 10 years of infertility I do not wish to put my life on hold totally. I did not know when a match would be found. So I took some job, in and out of the county during the summer months.

The next match I was offered in June. Exactly the time when my jobs would start. I had to decline as the donor could not wait and I had a job on which I could not miss.

At that point I was told I can get bloods taken later if we do a frozen cycle. So, a donor cycle, freeze all, and the transfer at a later time.

We were recently offered another donor.
Out of the blue I was bombarded with lots of paperwork I have to fill out. If they'd given it to me I had a year to think about it.
I had plenty of time for appointments to talk it through.
I always told them my dates when I am not available, was upfront, so it would be taken into account.

This is the first match I feel truely right about, so I really do wish to make this work.
But we both (donor and recipient) have plans abroad and things we need to do.

Communication by CARE is very poor. I have to ask all questions several times.

Now, without any warning, I am told I have to come in to verify my identity. Why did they not do it there and then? I even asked about it and said several times, I may not always be in the country.

Today my nerves broke.
I was now told I need to have bloods before the donor can start (which meas do it twice as it won't be workable any other way but do the donor egg collection and then freeze all), and it's possible that they are not valid from abroad.

It's like the left doesn't know what the right does. I am not told about things, there is no plan. It's all when they need it, sneaking up on me and then I shall jump instantly through the hoop.

It really brings me to the end of my nerves. I am seriously thinking of giving up the whole idea of a donor child.


----------

